
The Restaurant Game Project - chaostheory
http://web.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/restaurant/
======
hooande
Here's a link to their research paper, if anyone is interested.
[http://www.media.mit.edu/cogmac/publications/orkin_aamas2009...](http://www.media.mit.edu/cogmac/publications/orkin_aamas2009.pdf)

------
Robin_Message
I just had my first go on it. I stole a beer and the lobster from the counter.
Does that make me a bad person?

------
zzleeper
I ate the trash and sat on the refrigerator :S

